# How suitable is my processor and Mobo for Overclocking



## Deafty (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello,.. I Have a

Mother board: Asus M3N-HT Deluxe/Mempipe
Proccessor: AMD x4 9950 Black Edition (2,6ghz

I would like to have potential with my new build for basic/simple overclocking is this a good pick?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

thats a decent pick motherboard ............... overclocking also depends on the memory selected and the new for a high quality power supply!


----------

